# Soylent Nutrition in Prison



## Odin (Dec 22, 2015)

I just happened to run across this... since I obviously can't sleep. 
So forgive any exaggeration... still I thought it note worthy.
I don't even know what to say... regardless of the reality, the fact that they would name it in such an obvious reference to a classic dystopian movie has a disturbing portent to it.
Is Humanity one notch further along the lead line... fathoms deep in a dark river...





*
Invented 2013*

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soylent_(drink) [Full Article]*


The product's name is based on its namesake foodstuff in Harry Harrison's 1966 science fiction novel _Make Room! Make Room!_—named as a portmanteau of its main ingredients soya and lentils. The term is, however, commonly associated with its 1973 film adaptation _Soylent Green_, in which the eponymous food supplement is made from human remains.




*Soylent* is a meal replacement beverage, advertised as a "staple meal", available in both liquid and powdered forms. Its creators state that Soylent meets all nutritional requirements for an average adult.

It was first created and tested by software engineer Rob Rhinehart as a self-experiment in nutrition. Subsequently, the powdered version of Soylent was developed into the first product line of the company Rosa Labs, who currently markets and sells the formulation.

Rosa Labs states that the current formulation is based on recommendations of the Institute of Medicine and that Soylent meets the current Food and Drug Administration requirements to be sold as a food. Rosa Labs also states that Soylent includes all of the elements of a healthy diet, without excess amounts of sugars, saturated fats, or cholesterol.






I present this information in a context of satire... yet it is something to contemplate. For if society is at the point where the manufacture of such a "nutrition" substitute is necessary for our prison population, then how great are the pressures on the world food supply and how far are the unwashed masses from being duped consuming green square wafers?

HARK... my fellow plebeians...I warn you all...


----------



## kecleon (Dec 22, 2015)

I had no idea about the name. I knew about it but I find it sad some people would choose to eat (drink) that over real food. Plus, its expensive.


----------



## Brother X (Dec 22, 2015)

I use a version called Ketochow for long distance hikes. I use it as a single meal replacement. It's about $35 for a week's worth (21 meals) but I never use it to replace all three meals in one day, or even every single day. I use it as a meal replacement on long hikes (multi week) when it isn't convenient to make a meal (too dark, bad terrain, too tired, etc). It is pricey but it is also calories and nutrient dense,


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 22, 2015)

I was only a small child when I saw the movie. I would not be able to consume this product without thinking that somebody somewhere was stuffing old people and the occasional dirty kid into a juicer.


----------

